# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  A ju pelqejne kenget popullore?

## Homza

Mua me pelqejne mjaft kenget tradicionale alla shqiptarce, dmth kenget me cifteli dhe me fyell te bariut me len shume pershtypje. Kjo mund te ndodhi edhe ngaqe jam ne mergim tash sa mot, se kur kam qene ne shqiperi une me perpara ndegjosha lavatricen duke ber zhurem gjat larjes se rrobave sesa kto kenget tradicionale.

Per mua Dervish Shaqa mban rrekord, astaj mund te them qe Fatime Sokoli ka qene bylbyli i ciftelise.

A ndani edhe ju mergimtaret tjere te njejtin mendim me mua dhe cfar kengesh tradicionale alla shqiptarce ju pelqen me shum.

----------


## hope31

thone qe me ato kenge qe je rritur ato kenge te ngelen ne shpirt dhe gjithmone te krijojne emocion te vecante

edhe mua me pelqen ta degjoj Fatime Sokolin por nuk kam ndonje preference.

nqs do te rrija tek  grupi i kengeve popullore, mua me pelqejne kenget popullore qytetare pothuajse te te gjitha krahinave te shqiperise

----------


## Homza

> thone qe me ato kenge qe je rritur ato kenge te ngelen ne shpirt dhe gjithmone te krijojne emocion te vecante
> 
> edhe mua me pelqen ta degjoj Fatime Sokolin por nuk kam ndonje preference.
> 
> nqs do te rrija tek  grupi i kengeve popullore, mua me pelqejne kenget popullore qytetare pothuajse te te gjitha krahinave te shqiperise


Hope31, jo qe jam rritur me kenge ciftelie mor jo, perkundrazi i kam pas shum inat, nuk mund ti degjosha fare, me para degjosha noj zile dere se kto lloj kengesh ama tani qe jam larg atdheut per nje kohe te gjate cdo gje qe eshte alla shqiptarce mua me duket shum e mire.

Pastaj kto kenget tradicionale, me cifteli apo fyell, tregojne histori dhe ngjarje te verteta, edhe kto me duken shum te bukur dhe dicka qe edhe mund te mesosh nga to.

te persh me nje kenge qytetare me cifteli, kto te pelqejne ty si duket.

----------


## Homza

Na kenaqen kta moderatoret, po mire qe politika ju ben dem po muzika ca ju ben?

Na e cungut ket teme fare, me nderrim titulli dhe me fshirje mesazhesh, po na e merzitni kshu vallai.

----------


## `Ac|D`

HAhahah SHupo Aman Nga MA Gjete Ket Teme Po Si Nuk Pelqehet Muzika Popullore MEr , Kjo Muzike Eshte 1 Opaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa , sssssssssssssssssssss Kalle Cifteli Kalle  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Homza

Acid cdo gje alla shqiptarce me pelqen, sidomos tashi qe na honger gurbeti shpirtin, a di sa te shpifta me dukeshin dikur kto lloj kengesh o zot me para gjosha traktora e zetora se kto lloj kengesh, ama tashi eshte ndryshe.

Te tregoj nje te forte, nje dite nje shqipe me makine, shkum ke semafori dhe ai e kishte kasetofonin ne fund the po gjonte Genta Isamailin, une isha duke degju ca kong me cifteli edhe tja leshoj konges Isa Boletini shkoj ke ministri ne londer, per zotin sjom ka rrej.

Ai e lunte kryt nalt e posht duke gju kongen e Gentes, une bosha si bad boy duke gju kong me cifteli, jom kon ka des gazit ate dite.

----------


## Silk

ato qytetaret shkodrane te kenaqin shpirtin, mjafton te mos jene bastardime

----------


## Nordiku1

Mire si nodhi kurbeti e ju pelqeu kanga juj burra. Po mos harroni dhe nqs keni qene nje jave ne biruce noshta do t'u kishte hap syte ma pare . 

  Une per vete i pelqej shume kenget popullore sidomos ato te veriut. Bile ne shkolle te larte kam pas dhe nje cifteli ne dhome. U mblidhshim e knoshim te pakten neteve te dimrit se veres ishim perjashta. 

  Per nja nje jave rrjesht me kishte met ne goje ajo kenga

" Do te pres percen si djale o moj nene
   Do te ngjesh dhe jatagane o moj nene
   Te marr hakne per vellane o moj nene......"

Mire boll. Po nuk maj men se per kendohet kenga. E di se eshte labe. E pelqej shume, por sic thash nuk mbaj mend per ke eshte dhe s'e di te gjithe tekstin. A mund ndonjeri te me ndihmoje nqs e di se per ke eshte kjo kenge. 

  Une mendoj qe cdo kenge popullore qe kendohet shqip dhe kendon per trimeri dhe heronj eshte kryeveper. Mundohu te kendosh ate kenge dhe do  e ndjesh veten me shqiptar.  E..... e di qe per shqiptaret ne Shqiperi tingellon pak si e cuditshme por per ne eshte jetik idenditeti yne.

----------


## ArberXYZ

ene mu me pelqejn very much lol

Mo shume konget e veriut, m'duket me t'dhunshme.

Knej ka Jugu ca konge te Vlores.

----------


## ino89

kenget popullore jane shume te bukra edhe edhe i pelqej sidomos e kenget e mesme

----------


## _Elena_

*Me pelqejn kenget popullore,sidomos te jem ne ndonje dasem dhe te ket kllarina 
Ai eshte qejf (martohuni o njerez dhe na beni ndonje ftes) se do me ngelet merak per te shkuar ne nje dasem*

----------


## TiLoNcE

Ato te shqipris se mesme YES
Labe ene te veriut vetem po te jen te perpunume mirrrrrrrr
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Nordiku1

> Ato te shqipris se mesme YES
> Labe ene te veriut vetem po te jen te perpunume mirrrrrrrr


O TiLoNce jepja ti perpunoje Hekuran Xhambali ato kenget e veriut dhe te jugut. Ai bje me mire firzamonikes ne Shqiperi per mendimin tim.

----------


## TiLoNcE

Nordiku1 un s'merem me perpunim kongesh.ngjoj ca gjej kryesisht neper faqet e internetit.Secili ka shijet e veta ne muzik.un nuk thash konget labe jan te shemtuta,thjesht me pelqejn te perpunume.Po ashtu dhe te veriut.S'besoj se ka nevoj per komente kjo shprehje.A.Gace apo nai tjeter i kan sjell kto perpunime sh bukur.

*Dhe un skam nevoj as per perkthys apo avokat  qe te flas e jap sqarime per ato qe shkruj une*

----------


## Zemrushja

Me pelqejne shume te gjitha kenget popullore

Vecanerisht jane disa kenge labe dhe te shqiprise se mesme qe jane perpunuar cik keto kohe dhe kane dale te shkelqyme.. me pelqejne shume

----------


## Nordiku1

> Nordiku1 un s'merem me perpunim kongesh.ngjoj ca gjej kryesisht neper faqet e internetit.Secili ka shijet e veta ne muzik.un nuk thash konget labe jan te shemtuta,thjesht me pelqejn te perpunume.Po ashtu dhe te veriut.S'besoj se ka nevoj per komente kjo shprehje.A.Gace apo nai tjeter i kan sjell kto perpunime sh bukur.
> 
> *Dhe un skam nevoj as per perkthys apo avokat  qe te flas e jap sqarime per ato qe shkruj une*


Pse nxehesh o lal. A pse thashe qe Hekuran Xhambali eshte instrumentisti me i mire ne Shqiperi. E qan firzamoniken dhe nqs e ke inat.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Shumicen po.Ka dhe kenge qe nuk me pelqejne. :Lulja3:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

jo aspak...dje ne makin mami vuri nje kaset popullore (dhe asaj si pelqejn keto keng po e la per gallat, duke me then degjo ca thon se eshte qesharake) pasi degjova nja 30 minuta, i them mamit "ma me dhemb koka' ...."ngaqe ske fletur shume gjume"..."jo jo fleta"..."se di pse, biles sme vjen as uri...mbase nga vapa"...mami nuk foli per nje minute dhe e hoqi kaseten "e ke nga keto kenget popullore'  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

Mua Me Pelqejne Shume Jane Kenget E Vendit Tim Dhe Krenohemi Me To

----------


## dessa

Mua me pelqejn kenget tradicionale shume dhe  jam e dhene shume pas tyre i degjoj me kenaqsi

----------

